# Alu Rahmen gerissen 29-er für 3790€



## raedariusvector (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Gerade beim Kette einölen habe ich gesehen, dass mein Rahmen gerissen ist.
Ich habe dieses Bike.
Mein erstes hat 1000€ gekostet und nach 4 mal im Wald fahren, waren die Räder krumm.
Dann wollte ich ein Bike haben, wo ich mir beim fahren keine Sorgen mehr machen muss.
Wo ich einfach drauf los fahren kann.
Da wurde mir dieses für knapp 4000€ empfohlen.



 

Wie man aber sehen kann, ist es nun kaputt.
Gekauft Ende September 2014.


 

 

Selbst wenn die mir jetzt ein neues geben, oder ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme.

Ich werde nun beim Fahren immer Angst haben, dass das Bike vielleicht unter mir zusammenbricht.
Man fährt nun einfach nicht mehr so unbeschwert wie vorher.
Dieses Bike hat ein Systemgewicht von 140kg. Ich bekomme maximal 130kg hin.

Folgendes mache ich mit dem Bike:

- Stop and Go- Übung
- Stehen ohne abzusetzen aus der Fahrt
- Hinterrad umsetzen
- normale Berge im Wald runterfahren, da bin ich ca. 40 bis 50 km/h schnell
- direkt im Wald Berge runterfahren, eigentlich fahren hier nur die schweren Fostfahrzeuge
  ich bin hier immer in den Traktorreifenspuren den Berg runter gefahren.
- und dann ganz normal auf der Straße fahren

Normalerweise kann man mit dem Bike auch Treppen runterfahren oder kleine Sprünge machen.
Der Hersteller sagte mir, dass es nicht für 15 Meter Sprünge gebaut ist. So gut bin ich aber noch nicht.

Auf was sollte ich achten, wenn ich es reparieren lasse?
Ich kann es ja nicht zurück geben oder?


----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2015)

Geh dahin, wo du es gekauft hast, und lass dir den Rahmen tauschen.
Das ist ein Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Mai 2015)

Hat das Bike eine Freigabe für solch ein hohes Schwergewicht? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber die meisten sind bis zu einem max. Systemgewicht von 120kg. freigegeben.


----------



## garbel (5. Mai 2015)

Wahrscheinlich war der Rahmen doch ein bischen zu filigran für dich. Vielleicht drauf achten, daß die Bremsaufnahme an der Sitzstrebe befestigt ist und eine Verbindungsstrebe zur Kettenstrebe verläuft, damit sich die Kräfte (Bremsmomente) besser verteilen.

Sowas in der Art:


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du das Bike gekauft hast, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es 4000€ wert ist. Es schaut eher nach einem 1000-1500€ Modell aus. Deine Sorge ist außerdem berechtigt, normalesweise fährt man mit so einem Rahmen keinen Meter mehr.


----------



## garbel (5. Mai 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Es schaut eher nach einem 1000-1500€ Modell aus.



Au ja, ich hätte auch gerne ein Hardtail in der Ausstattung mit *Rohloff Speedhub* für 1000-1500 Euro...


----------



## raedariusvector (5. Mai 2015)

Ich will hier den Hersteller nicht nennen. 

Mir ist klar, dass ich mit dem Bike nicht mehr fahren kann. 

Der Händler hat gesagt, dass diese Räder vom Hersteller X von einem Mechaniker zusammengebaut werden.
Quasi alles Handarbeit.

*Kann man eigentlich auf ein Ersatzrad pochen?*


----------



## raedariusvector (5. Mai 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du das Bike gekauft hast, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es 4000€ wert ist. Es schaut eher nach einem 1000-1500€ Modell aus. Deine Sorge ist außerdem berechtigt, normalesweise fährt man mit so einem Rahmen keinen Meter mehr.



Also Schaltung und Gabel kosten schon 1700 bis 1800€. Vom Rest kenne ich die Preise nicht.


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Mai 2015)

OK, die Schaltung habe ich nicht gesehen bzw. mit Nabenschaltungen kenn ich mich nicht aus. Um 4000€ bekommt man aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem deutlich besseres, aber darum geht es jetzt ja auch nicht. 
Wenn der Verkäufer gesagt hat, dass es dein Gewicht aushält, dann ist es eigentlich seine Schuld, woher sollst du es auch besser wissen. Ein Ersatzrad bekommt man eigentlich nie.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Mai 2015)

Egal wie es passiert ist, aber das ist ein Garantiefall...einfach zurück damit und Rahmen tauschen lassen!
Ob es dann nicht wieder an gleicher/ähnlicher Stelle bricht, ist fraglich. Bei 130kg würde ich eher einen Stahlrahmen fahren!


----------



## Vincy (5. Mai 2015)

Wende dich da an deinen Händler/Verkäufer, der ist dein Vertragspartner! Du hast ihm gegenüber rechtlich bei Neukauf eine 2-jährige Gewährleistung, die mußt bei ihm geltend machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2015)

Gewährleistung = Der Schaden war schon beim Kauf vorhanden. Glaube ich nicht 
Nicht Garantie und Gewährleistung verwechseln.


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Das ist ein Garantiefall.





Bench schrieb:


> Gewährleistung = Der Schaden war schon beim Kauf vorhanden. Glaube ich nicht
> Nicht Garantie und Gewährleistung verwechseln.


der einzige, der was verwechselt, bist du. die gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt und beträgt 24 monate. und zwar auf alle mängel, verschleißteile und unsachgemäßer gebrauch ausgenommen. die garantie ist eine freiwillige, über die gewährleistung hinaus gehende zusage des herstellers zu produkteigenschaften. an die garantie können daher auch bedingungen wie serviceintervalle geknüpft werden. bei der gewährleistung ist die nicht bzw. nur schwer möglich



raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich will hier den Hersteller nicht nennen.
> Der Händler hat gesagt, dass diese Räder vom Hersteller X von einem Mechaniker zusammengebaut werden.
> Quasi alles Handarbeit.





raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also Schaltung und Gabel kosten schon 1700 bis 1800€. Vom Rest kenne ich die Preise nicht.


mal ehrlich, was du erzählst, das dir erzählt wurde, klingt nach wenig wissen und viel hokus pokus um nix. 

warum willst du den hersteller nicht nennen? und was ist an dem rad handarbeit, was sonst keine ist? räder werden immer von hand zusammen gebaut. laufräder an sich mal ausgenommen. der rest ist immer handmontage. 

ich hab das gefühl, dass du entweder garkeine ahnung hast und blind den unfug glaubst, den man dir erzählt. oder, dass du weißt, dass du viel zu viel für ein durchschnittsrad gezahlt hast und jetzt versuchst, es mit solchen argumenten dir selbst schönzureden

selbst wenn man die speedhub mit einrechnet... 4000€ kommen da nicht bei raus. 2500€ wäre mein maximum für die mühle. und für dein gewicht taugt sie immer noch nicht. 

hol dir hier rat zum rad. bei 130kg sollte man sich erst mal umfassend und neutral informieren. z.B. hier!


----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (5. Mai 2015)

idworx Rockn Rohler rough spec:
https://www.rockmachine-germany.de/...Rohler-Rough-Spec-29R-Mountain-Bike-2014.html


----------



## memphis35 (5. Mai 2015)

Also ein Maxx mit Rohloff ist unter 3 k nicht zu bekommen .


----------



## garbel (5. Mai 2015)

Bei idworx sollte es mit einem nach 7 Monaten gebrochenen Rahmen keine Probleme mit dem Ersatz geben...


----------



## zuz (5. Mai 2015)

was mich interessieren würde ist die position des risses - kann das wirklich daran liegen das der rahmen nicht mit 130kg kann? erscheint mir eine komische stelle dafür bei wie es aussieht 160er scheibe und slx ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (6. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> der einzige, der was verwechselt, bist du. die gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt und beträgt 24 monate. und zwar auf alle mängel, verschleißteile und unsachgemäßer gebrauch ausgenommen.


aber eben nur auf das, was schon beim Kauf defekt war. Das heißt Gewährleistung.

Natürlich ist Garantie freiwillig, aber welcher hersteller bietet keine Garantie?


----------



## garbel (6. Mai 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde ist die position des risses - kann das wirklich daran liegen das der rahmen nicht mit 130kg kann? erscheint mir eine komische stelle dafür bei wie es aussieht 160er scheibe und slx ...



Kann vielleicht auch mit dem Moment zu tun haben, was die Rohloff ausübt. Aber die Stelle sieht mir eher danach aus, als ob die Bremse "schuld" ist.


----------



## memphis35 (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn von hunderten Rahmen einer reißt kann man schon von einer Schädigung bei der Produktion ausgehen . Und das der TE ein funktionierendes Bike bekommt sollte ja selbstverständlich sein .


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Mai 2015)

Mir hat mal ein Mitarbeiter von Nicolai gesagt das die größte Belastung für die Rahmen beim Bremsen auftritt.
Und solche Risse an dieser Stelle der Kettenstrebe sehe ich hier auch nicht zum ersten mal.
Gab es schon von verschiedenen Herstellern. Ist ein Konstruktionsfehler.
Dazu noch die Rohloff.
Wenn der Händler dein Gewicht kannte sollte es keine Probleme mit der Gewährleistung geben.
Ärgerlich.


----------



## hulster (6. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> aber eben nur auf das, was schon beim Kauf defekt war.



Quatsch - deswegen heißt es auch mittlerweile Sachmängelhaftung und nicht mehr Gewährleistung.
Der MANGEL muss beim Kauf vorhanden und nicht der Schaden/Defekt. 
In diesem Fall könnte man eine Materialschwäche oder einen Fehler bei der Herstellung z.B. Schweißfehler bei Herstellung (Bremsaufnaheme) annehmen.
Hier stellt sich zunächst nur eine Frage - Ist der Rahmen vorm Hersteller für diese Belastung freigegeben? Aber auch diese Frage ist uninteressant, da ja wohl der TE das Rad selbst gekauft hat und damit für den Händler die Belastung offensichtlich ist und er dann für Unkenntnis (Freigabe Hersteller) gerade stehen muss.
Bleibt dann nur noch das Problem der Beweislastumkehr. Nach 6 Monaten muss ich als Kunde beweisen, dass der Mangel vorhanden war.
Da entlastet die mittlerweile die übliche (aber nicht zwingende) Rechtsprechung den Kunden und lässt den sogenannten Anscheinbeweis zu.
Das wäre hier, dass man mit dem Rad ja nicht viel anderes machen kann als fahren und eine Manipulation durch den Kunden an dieser Stelle Spuren hinterlassen müsste.
Trotzdem gibt es aus Sicht des Händlers immer noch den Punkt der möglichen Überlastung. Versemmelter Sprung oder zu hoher. Frage wäre hier dann, ob nicht das Laufrad zuerst aufgeben würde. Egal.

Was ich garnicht verstehe - Wieso wende ich mich nicht zuerst an den Händler, statt hier Meta-Diskussionen zu führen. Und wenn das schon passiert ist - Wieso teile ich dann nicht die Rückmeldung des Händlers mit, damit die Situation klar ist und man konkrete Vorschläge machen kann, anstatt Zeit damit zu verschwenden, alle Eventualitäten zu beleuchten.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (8. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> aber eben nur auf das, was schon beim Kauf defekt war. Das heißt Gewährleistung.
> 
> Natürlich ist Garantie freiwillig, aber welcher hersteller bietet keine Garantie?


Bitte, Bench!  Lass es! Es ist schlicht falsch, was du erzählst. Wurde aber schon komplett richtig widerlegt. Das bringt zumindest an dieser Stelle Klarheit.


----------



## xrated (8. Mai 2015)

Bei Gewährleistung muss der Mangel schon ab Werk bestehen, nur das in den ersten 6mon. davon auszugehen ist das dies der Verkäufer nachweisen muss und danach der Käufer.
Und wenn was beim Kauf defekt ist, ist dies genauso ein Mangel.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (8. Mai 2015)

Zur Klarstellung. Ich schreib danach nichts mehr...

Gewährleistung

Die Gewährleistung (= Mängelhaftung, Mängelbürgschaft; engl. warranty) beschreibt die Rechtsfolgen und gesetzlichen Ansprüche, die dem Käufer im Rahmen eines Kaufvertrags zur Seite stehen, bei dem der Verkäufer eine mangelhafte Ware oder Sache geliefert hat.

Gewährleistung bedeutet dabei, dass der Verkäufer dafür einsteht, dass die verkaufte Sache frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln ist. Daher haftet der Verkäufer für alle Mängel, die schon zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bestanden haben – auch für solche Mängel, die erst später bemerkbar werden.

Die Gewährleistungsfrist beträgt nach § 438 BGB 24 Monate und kann bei Gebrauchtwaren per AGB oder Vereinbarung zwischen beiden Parteien auf 12 Monate verkürzt werden. Sie kann aber nicht vertraglich ausgeschlossen werden.

Zu Gunsten eines Verbrauchers wird in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Übergabe vermutet, dass die Ware schon zum Lieferzeitpunkt mangelhaft war, es sei denn, der Verkäufer kann nachweisen, dass der Mangel zum Zeitpunkt der Lieferung noch nicht bestand. Bemerkt der Kunde später als 6 Monate nach dem Kauf den Mangel, so ändert sich die Beweislast, d.h. nun muss er beweisen, dass der Gegenstand schon bei der Übergabe einen Mangel aufwies.

Die Folgen des Sachmangels ergeben sich für das Kaufrecht aus § 437 BGB. Bei Mangelhaftigkeit der Sache stehen dem Käufer die folgenden gesetzlichen Rechte zu:
– Anspruch auf Nacherfüllung (§ 439 BGB), 
– Rücktrittsrecht (§ 440; § 323; § 326 Abs. 5 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften), 
– Minderung (§ 441 BGB), 
– Anspruch auf Schadensersatz (§ 437 Nr. 3 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften).

Die Nacherfüllung ist dabei das vorrangige Recht. Sie ist zum einen durch die Lieferung einer neuen Sache (Austausch, oder technisch: Nachlieferung) oder durch die Beseitigung des Mangels (z. B. Reparatur, technisch: Nachbesserung) möglich. Welche Art der Nacherfüllung zu erbringen ist, bestimmt grundsätzlich der Käufer und nicht der Verkäufer; eine vertragliche Verlagerung des Wahlrechts ist zwar prinzipiell, nicht aber beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf möglich.

Garantie

Die Garantie (engl. guarantee) ist eine zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht gemachte freiwillige und frei gestaltbare Dienstleistung eines Händlers oder Herstellers gegenüber dem Kunden (Haltbarkeits- oder Funktionsversprechen).

Die Garantiezusage bezieht sich zumeist auf die Funktionsfähigkeit bestimmter Teile (oder des gesamten Geräts) über einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Bei einer Garantie spielt der Zustand der Ware zum Zeitpunkt der Übergabe an den Kunden keine Rolle, da ja die Funktionsfähigkeit für den Zeitraum garantiert wird.

Eine Garantiezusage darf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (24 Monate) in keinem Fall verringern oder ersetzen, sondern findet immer nur neben der bzw. zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung Anwendung.

Viele Verbraucher werfen Garantie und Gewährleistung in einen "Topf". Doch das ist falsch. Grob kann man festhalten, dass Gewährleistung Sache der Händler ist, Garantie Sache der Hersteller. Während Händler zu einer Gewährleistung gesetzlich verpflichtet sind, steht es den Herstellern frei, für ihre Produkte zu garantieren.

Quelle: http://www.channelpartner.de/a/der-unterschied-zwischen-garantie-und-gewaehrleistung,2593115


----------



## xrated (8. Mai 2015)

Ja und was nun?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (8. Mai 2015)

RaleighMagicLX schrieb:


> Die Nacherfüllung ist dabei das vorrangige Recht. Sie ist zum einen durch die Lieferung einer neuen Sache (Austausch, oder technisch: Nachlieferung) oder durch die Beseitigung des Mangels (z. B. Reparatur, technisch: Nachbesserung) möglich. *Welche Art der Nacherfüllung zu erbringen ist, bestimmt grundsätzlich der Käufer und nicht der Verkäufer*; eine vertragliche Verlagerung des Wahlrechts ist zwar prinzipiell, nicht aber beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf möglich.



Interessant, das wußte ich noch nicht.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (8. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja und was nun?


Jetzt sind eigentlich alle Fragen geklärt. Der Käufer weiß um seine Rechte und kann entsprechend beim Verkäufer auftreten. Wir wissen nun auch, daß der Mangel auch innerhalb der 24 Monate auftreten kann, um behoben werden zu müssen, nicht schon ab Werk. 

Bleibt nur die Frage, ob das Bike unsachgemäße Behandlung erfahren hat.

Ich mach hier jetzt wirklich Schluss.

LG Janko


----------



## Xingu (8. Mai 2015)

Verkäufer/Händler wissen das häufig nicht, bzw. wollen nicht davon wissen und verweisen (zu) gerne auf die Garantie des Herstellers, mit mitunter grotesken Wartezeiten, obwohl sie Nacherfüllen müssen, insbesondere wenn der Artikel ohne Problem lieferbar ist.


----------



## xrated (8. Mai 2015)

RaleighMagicLX schrieb:


> Wir wissen nun auch, daß der Mangel auch innerhalb der 24 Monate auftreten kann, um behoben werden zu müssen, nicht schon ab Werk.



Die Beweislast ist nach 6mon. beim Käufer und trotzdem muss der Mangel schon ab Werk vorhanden sein. Das ist dann eben ein versteckter Mangel der erst später zur Beschädigung führt. Wenn ich z.B. einen Rahmen mit zu geringer Wandstärke herstelle und der bricht irgendwann später, dann ist das ein Mangel ab Werk.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2015)

Dieser Bruch kommt nur teilweise durch die Bremsmomente, die Hauptursache ist die verbaute Rohloff. 
Das auftretende Abstützmoment ist zu stark für den Rahmen, ist dieser für die Rohloff ausgelegt? 
Das wird bei einem neuen, gleich konstruierten Rahmen wieder passieren, sei den es wird die lange Momentabstützung von Rohloff verwendet. 
Die Hebelkraft an der Stelle ist durch die Bremse in die eine Richtung und dann durch die Rohloff in die andere Richtung zu groß. 
Durch den ständigen Wechsel bricht der Rahmen. 

Fazit... anderer Rahmen oder Kettenschaltung.


----------



## BergBua (8. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> und zwar auf alle mängel, verschleißteile und unsachgemäßer gebrauch ausgenommen.



Der Gesetzgeber kennt keine Verschleißteile, entsprechend hast du beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf auf alle Teile, ohne Ausnahme, Anspruch auf Gewährleistung oder moderner gesagt Mängelhaftung. Was der Käufer dulden muss ist normale Abnutzung und Alterung. Leider wird immer wieder versucht, mit dem Hinweis auf Verschleißteil, den Käufer abzuwimmeln.

Beispiel Bremsbelag: Löst sich der Belag von der Platte -> Mangel, bremst du den Belag runter -> normale Abnutzung nach dem Stand der Technik, ist der Belag extrem schnell verschliessen, dann würde wieder Mangelhaftung greifen, wenn du es glaubhaft machen kannst.

Mfg, Bergbua


----------



## BergBua (8. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dieser Bruch kommt nur teilweise durch die Bremsmomente, die Hauptursache ist die verbaute Rohloff.
> Das auftretende Abstutzmoment ist zu stark für den Rahmen, ist dieser für die Rohloff ausgelegt?
> Das wird bei einem neuen, gleich konstruierten Rahmen wieder passieren, sei den es wird die lange Momentabstützung von Rohloff verwendet.
> Die Hebelkraft an der Stelle ist durch die Bremse in die eine Richtung und dann durch die Rohloff in die andere Richtung zu groß.
> ...



Wäre interessant, wenns denn so wäre und es sich nachweisen läßt, dann wäre es imho ein Fall für die Produkthaftung und das wäre bitter. Interessant, aber viele wäre.

Mfg, bergbua


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> aber eben nur auf das, was schon beim Kauf defekt war. Das heißt Gewährleistung.


wo hast du das genau her?


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2015)

BergBua schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber kennt keine Verschleißteile, entsprechend hast du beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf auf alle Teile, ohne Ausnahme, Anspruch auf Gewährleistung oder moderner gesagt Mängelhaftung. Was der Käufer dulden muss ist normale Abnutzung und Alterung. Leider wird immer wieder versucht, mit dem Hinweis auf Verschleißteil, den Käufer abzuwimmeln.


und wie machst du bei einer defekten dichtung gewährleistungsansprüche geltend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergBua (8. Mai 2015)

Wie bei jeden anderen Teil auch, indem ich zum Verkäufer gehe und meine Rechte beanspruche. Ist die Dichtung defekt aufgrund eines Mangels, haste Anspruch. Ist die Dichtung durch normale Abnutzung oder Alterung undicht (Stand der Technik), muss ich das hinnehmen. Ich habe zwar das Gefühl das du auf was anderes hinauswillst, aber so mache ich das.

Der Punkt ist, das es für die Spitzbuben keine Verschleißteile gibt, sondern  Abnutzung und Alterung und das trifft auf jedes Teil zu. Deshalb kann, wie man es manchmal liest, die Gewährleistung für "Verschleißteile" im Verbrauchsgüterkauf nicht ausgeschlossen werden, das heißt aber nicht das ein Teil 2Jahre halten muss und sich nicht entsprechend in kürzerer Zeit abnutzen darf. Anderseits ist der Stand der Technik bei vielen Teil so, das man davon ausgehen darf, das diese bei normaler Nutzung mindestens 2 Jahre genutzt werden können.

Mfg, Bergbua


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2015)

BergBua schrieb:


> Wäre interessant, wenns denn so wäre und es sich nachweisen läßt, dann wäre es imho ein Fall für die Produkthaftung und das wäre bitter. Interessant, aber viele wäre.
> 
> Mfg, bergbua


Bei 140 kg zulässigem Systemgewicht kann das Röhrchen nicht auf Dauer mit einer Rohloff halten. 
Bei einer entsprechenden Prüfung im Labor ist das leicht nachzuweisen. Was die Prüfung kostet weiß ich nicht aber im Streitfall....? 
Ein neuer, gleicher Rahmen , auch wenn der Preis stimmen sollte, macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. 





...entweder so abgestützt 




...oder richtig fett


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. Mai 2015)

Dieser Idworx-Rahmen ist doch speziell für die Rohloff ausgelegt. Das die dort aber (sicher aus optischen Gründen) die Bremse im Rahmendreieck auf die Kettenstrebe verbaut haben, ist nicht so toll. 

Was ich noch etwas kritisch sehe, ist diese 35/17 Kettenblatt/Ritzel-Übersetzung. Einerseits notwendig, damit man auch steilere Wege mit dem 29er hoch kommt, sorgt das für richtig viel Druck. Zur Erklärung: Früher waren 38/16 das maximal Erlaubte...! 

Diese 140 Kilo Gesamtgewicht sehe ich dagegen nicht ganz so kritisch; im Treckingbereich, bei den "Weltumradlern" sind die meist auch in einer ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse unterwegs.


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Mai 2015)

1.) Ab 100 kg Fahrergewicht schreibt Rohloff die Mindestübersetzung von 2.4 vor. Damit ist die 35/17 Bastelei bei 120 kg Fahrergewicht jenseits des Erlaubten.

2.) So wie ich Idworx kenne, sollte der kaputte Rahmen problemlos getauscht werden.

Hast Du dort schon mal angerufen ?

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## raedariusvector (12. Mai 2015)

Also der Hersteller hat mir gesagt, dass genau dieser Schaden schon bei anderen Rahmen passiert ist.

Da ist ein Fehler beim schweißen passiert. Ich soll das Rad diese Woche zurückbekommen.

Und der Händler hat mir gesagt, dass man dieses MTB locker bis 140kg Systemgewicht belasten kann.

Klar weiß ich nicht, ob die mir nur Honig ums "Maul" schmieren, da ich nicht vom Fach bin.


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube schon dass Idworx da offen kommuniziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (13. Mai 2015)

Klingt nach einem seriösem Hersteller. Sicher kostet das Rad nicht grundlos etwas mehr als andere Räder...
Hals und Beinbruch und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2015)

Mir wäre ein Austauschrahmen zu unsicher, vor allem wenn er schon mehrmals gebrochen ist. 

Das funktioniert nur mit einer stärkeren Kettenstrebe. 
Die Kettenstrebe ist nach oben hin aufgebrochen, durch die Rohloffkräfte die dort aufgenommen werden sollen. 
Wenn es halten soll... stärkeres Rohr oder eine Verstärkung auf der Oberseite der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Mai 2015)

Was soll er tun? Einen neuen Rahmen werden sie ihm wohl nicht konstruieren, oder haben die evtl einen verbesserten Rahmen zum Austausch auf Lager?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2015)

Auf alle Fälle noch mal deutlich  Bedenken anmelden. 
Eventuell ist der neue Rahmen schon verstärkt? 
Am falschen schweißen liegt es nicht.!...oder ist da irgendwo ein Loch zu sehen.

Eine Möglichkeit ist auch, wenn die lange Momentabstützung eingebaut wird. Sieht aber nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Mai 2015)

Es ist doch auch im Interesse von Idworx, daß der neue Rahmen hält. Sie haben einen Ruf zu verlieren; sind schließlich nicht irgendein Hersteller, sondern mit die Spezialisten für langlebige, technisch anspruchsvolle Räder.

Mir ist mal ein Stahlrahmen auch genau dort an der linken Kettenstrebe gebrochen, allerdings nach 11 Jahren intensiver Nutzung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2015)

Könnte jetzt auch an der längeren Kettenstrebe liegen...ist ja ein 29er. 
Aber ich denke auch, daß das ordentlich von Idworx geklärt wird.


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Mai 2015)

Heute ist der 21.05.2015 und es läuft chaotisch.

Als ich das Bike am 06.05. zu Lucky Bike gebracht habe, hat man mir gesagt, dass ich das Rad nächste Woche,
also in der Woche vom 11.05. bis zum 16.05. wieder abholen kann, weil Idworx den Rahmen da hat.
Am 15.05. rufe ich bei Lucky Bike an, ob ich das Bike morgen, 16.05., abholen kann.

Da erfahre ich, dass der Rahmen noch gar nicht da ist. Am Montag, den 18.05. hat sich dann *erst durch mein Nachfrage*
herausgestellt, dass es einen Fehler im System bei Lucky Bike gab, so dass der Auftrag bei Idworx gar nicht eingegangen ist.

Hätte ich nicht nachgefragt, hätte Idworx den Auftrag wohl heute noch nicht. Das ist echt sehr schlechter Service!

Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich das Bike nächste Woche abholen.

Mich nervt es einfach, dass ich nun bei den Fahrtechniken wieder bei Null anfangen kann.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Mai 2015)

Der Fehler steckt immer im system. Mach dir nix draus, Fehler passieren.


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2015)

das mit den fahrtechniken verstehe ich nicht ganz?!?


----------



## garbel (23. Mai 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das mit den _fahrtechniken_ verstehe ich nicht ganz?!?



Naja, Treten, Lenken, Schalten und der ganze Scheiß. Fahrrad fahren _kann_ man auch wieder verlernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (23. Mai 2015)

Du fährst noch richtig Fahrrad, so richtig mit treten?


----------



## Seebl (23. Mai 2015)

Die Mischung aus "Premium-Hersteller" und "Discount-Verkäufer" ist schon witzig. Hauptsache du wirst irgendwann mal lucky damit!

Ein "format f:" also


----------



## Basti138 (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich das Wort Premium höre, bekomme ich nen Brechreiz


----------



## Seebl (23. Mai 2015)

Man möge doch die Anführungszeichen beachten.

Nebenbei: "Idworx - It works"


----------



## raedariusvector (23. Mai 2015)

Am 26.05.15 kann ich es vielleicht abholen. "Heute war viel zu viel los, wir konnten den Rahmen nicht tauschen."
So etwas zu einem Kunden zu sagen ist ja echt ein Scherz.
Aber meine 4000€, die konnten sie schnell einsacken.

Bei Lucky Bike hat man als Kunde nach dem Kauf echt die ganz ganz große A-Karte gezogen.

Ich habe Lkw-Mechaniker gelernt und bei MAN stand kein Lkw 3 Wochen auf dem Hof, nur weil man keine Zeit hatte.

Ich kann jeden nur abraten bei Lucky Bike zu kaufen, wenn man die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen muss, lassen die einen richtig hängen, weil man der Firma Kosten verursacht. 
Vielen Dank Lucky Bike!


----------



## bastea82 (23. Mai 2015)

Und den anderen potentiellen Kunden hätten sie gesagt, wir haben keine Zeit weil wir nen Rahmen umbauen müssen den der Hersteller verkorkst hat?
LKW verdienen nun mal nur Geld wenn sie auf der Straße sind, daher geht das dann immer recht schnell.

Klar ist es für dich ärgerlich, aber der Händler ist in der Kette über dir und unter dem Hersteller. Der vermittelt nur, ganz salopp gesagt. Scheiße fällt bekanntermaßen von oben nach unten, gewöhn dich dran. Hier jetzt einen auf beleidigtes Kleinkind zu machen erscheint mir wenig hilfreich


----------



## garbel (23. Mai 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Und den anderen potentiellen Kunden hätten sie gesagt, wir haben keine Zeit weil wir nen Rahmen umbauen müssen den der Hersteller verkorkst hat?





raedariusvector schrieb:


> Am Montag, den 18.05. hat sich dann *erst durch mein Nachfrage*
> herausgestellt, dass es einen *Fehler im System bei Lucky Bike* gab, so dass der Auftrag bei Idworx gar nicht eingegangen ist.



Durch eigenes Verschulden Terminzusage verbockt, da muß man schonmal Prioritäten setzen und in die Pötte kommen. Es macht (es sollte zumindest) für den Radhändler schon einen Unterschied, ob der "Premium-Kunde" einen Rahmen getauscht bekommt oder ob irgendein anderer Kunde mit seiner 30 Jahre alten Möhre einen neuen Schlauch ersetzt und die Bremse neu eingestellt haben möchte. Da muß man den Kunden halt wegschicken, weil andere Sachen Vorrang haben.


----------



## bastea82 (23. Mai 2015)

Die Sache mit dem Termin ist natürlich blöd gelaufen, kann aber mal passieren. Niemand ist perfekt und absichtlich wird's wohl auch nicht gemacht worden sein. Wenn halt viel zu tun ist kann sowas passieren, Kompetenzgerangel oder what ever.

Woher willst du denn jetzt wissen das die anderen Kunden keine 'Premium Kunden' waren bzw. werden wollen? Oder die anderen Kunden waren noch mehr 'Premium' als der TE und er wurde deshalb vertröstet?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Ich habe Lkw-Mechaniker gelernt und bei MAN stand kein Lkw 3 Wochen auf dem Hof, nur weil man keine Zeit hatte.




mit 100% sicherheit gibt es kunden, die ähnliche horrorstories von eurem laden erzählen. es kochen alle nur mit wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (24. Mai 2015)

Aber manche haben noch ne Priese Salz mit drin


----------



## raedariusvector (26. Mai 2015)

Habe gerade bei Lucky Bike angerufen und es ist natürlich nicht fertig.

Es ging dann am Telefon etwas hin und her, bis man mir sagte, dass der *Mechaniker ganz alleine in der Werkstatt* ist.

Dann kann es natürlich nix werden. Das ist ein sehr großes Lucky Bike und dieser eine Mechaniker muss die Arbeit von 2 bis 3 Mechanikern machen.

Er muss neue Aufträge annehmen, alte rausgeben.
Er muss Kleinreparaturen, wie Luft aufpumpen u.v.a.m. durchführen.
Er muss die ganzen anderen Bikes reparieren.

Das er da mein Bike nicht reparieren kann ist ja klar.

Da kann man sich nur bei der Führung, Filialführung oder höher bedanken, weil sie mal wieder Personal einsparen.

Service in Deutschland kann man halt vergessen. Ich werde mich dann bei der Filialleitung bedanken, aber erst wenn das Bike fertig ist, sonst natzen die mich noch.


----------



## raedariusvector (26. Mai 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das mit den fahrtechniken verstehe ich nicht ganz?!?



Mit Fahrtechnik meine ich:
1.  Stop and Go
2. Gleichgewichtsübungen, wo man z.B. frontal langsam gegen eine kleine "Mauer" fährt und dann so ca. 20 Sekunden auf dem Bike stehen bleibt ohne umzukippen. 
3.  auf dem Bike stehen ohne umzukippen auf Straße/ Waldwegen. Wo man das Vorderrad nach links bzw. rechts einschlägt und dann so stehen bleibt.
4. wie 3. aber aus der Fahrt
5. Hinterrad versetzen

Gerade 3. bis 5. kann ich aktuell nicht mehr so schön, wie noch am 04.05.15
Es hat echt lange gedauert, bis ich auf Straße aus der Fahrt stehen bleiben konnte ohne umzufallen. Wobei die Füße natürlich nicht auf dem Boden sind.

Ihr kennt doch die Fahrtechniken. Ihr habt sicher richtig krasse Fahrtechniken drauf, wie springen oder Hinterrad um 360 Grad versetzen drauf.

Ich bin halt noch Anfänger und nach fast 4 Wochen ohne Bike, fehlt natürlich die Übung.

Und das nervt mich am meisten, dass ich mit meinem Bike nicht üben kann.


----------



## raedariusvector (26. Mai 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mit 100% sicherheit gibt es kunden, die ähnliche horrorstories von eurem laden erzählen. es kochen alle nur mit wasser.



Stimmt, das waren die, die mit einem 30 Tonnen Lastzug gekommen sind, *am Samstag gegen 16:00 *und sofort die Bremsen belegt haben wollten.


----------



## Synapse (26. Mai 2015)

Tja - Fucky - - - äääähm LUCKY BIKE ist tatsächlich ´ne üble Bude. 
Der Geschäftsführer in Bielefeld wollte mir mal erklären dass in der Rückleuchte eines Trekking-Bikes ein _Transistor_ verbaut sei (er meinte wohl Kondensator) und dass es für 29 extra große Felgen gäbe.... naja....

Was das idworx betrifft kann ich dich allerdings trösten: Die Bikes sind richtig richtig super und du kannst dich voller Vertrauen wieder auf dein Rad setzen. Ich glaube kaum dass es bei deinem idworx weitere Defekte geben wird, und falls unwahrscheinlicherweise doch, dann wird idworx diese sehr kulant und fachgerecht beheben.


----------



## Synapse (26. Mai 2015)

Ach ja: Für den armen Mechaniker der im Frühjahr alleine in der Werkstatt steht kann ich allerdings doch ein wenig Mitleid aufbringen...

Manchmal dauert´s halt tatsächlich etwas länger - in deinem Falle zwar ärgerlich, aber man kann´s halt nicht ändern.

Viel Spaß dann mit deinem Bike - die idworx sind wirklich erste Sahne (auch beim Kundenservice) und ich habe auch noch nie vorher von einem gebrochenen Rahmen bei denen gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (27. Mai 2015)

hab ich was überlesen oder bekommt er jetzt wieder den gleichen Rahmen? na ob das von Dauer ist...


----------



## pndrev (27. Mai 2015)

Einfach mental die Service-Leistung Hersteller (super) und Händler (scheisse) trennen und dann mit allem, was nicht auf Gewährleistung rausläuft zu einem anderen Händler gehen. Wenn das ein ordentliches hochwertiges Bike ist nimmt das jeder Schrauber gerne. Bisserl was in die Kaffeekasse (ich geb normalerweise immer das, was ich an Stammkundenrabatt bekomme direkt wieder rein ), bisserl mit den Leuten quatschen, auch mal Kleinteile kaufen - dann kommt auf einmal dein Bike auch irgendwie zwischenreingeschoben dran obwohl eigentlich keine Zeit ist. 

Aber wenn du eh schon mit dem Hersteller in Kommunikation bist und die bestätigen, dass der Schaden an der Stelle schon öfter aufgetreten ist... Ich würde da mal mit denen besprechen, ob der Rahmen in der Konfiguration (Rohloff && Übersetzung) für dein Gewicht wirklich geeignet ist oder ob du da nicht doch etwas "optimistisch" beraten wurdest vom Händler.


----------



## raedariusvector (27. Mai 2015)

Also ich hole es heute gegen 18:00 ab.

Frau Rohloff hat mir auch geschrieben, Rohloff will mich gegen 15:00 anrufen.
Ich habe denen gesagt, was Ihr mir über den Bruch gesagt habt. Mal schauen was die sagen...


----------



## Synapse (27. Mai 2015)

Ich weiss nicht ob Frau Rohloff hier die richtige Ansprechpartnerin ist, die Nabe hat schließlich einwandfrei funktioniert - Gerrit Gaastra von idworx wäre wohl passender...


----------



## mueslimann (27. Mai 2015)

An alle, die meinen, der Rahmen wird wieder dort brechen: 


raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also der Hersteller hat mir gesagt, dass genau dieser Schaden schon bei anderen Rahmen passiert ist.
> 
> Da ist ein Fehler beim schweißen passiert.
> ...



Der Riss ist genau dort, wo die Bremsausfnahme angeschweißt wurde. Es ist also durchaus denkbar, dass es einige fehlerhafte Rahmen gab, bei denen Vorgaben beim Schweißen nicht eingehalten wurden. Da wir alle nicht ins Rohr hinein sehen können, wissen wir nicht, ob hier belastungsgerecht konstruiert wurde. Zunächst würde ich aber mal davon ausgehen, die Firma ist schließlich keine Hinterhof-Klitsche. 
Ich wäre also erstmal optimistisch, dass es nun u.U. hält. Erst, wenn es wieder bricht, kann man annehmen, dass wohl ein Konstruktionsfehler vorliegt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2015)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis bei der Rohloff spielt mit eine Rolle. Die verbaute 35/17 KB/Ritzelübersetzung sind eigentlich außerhalb von dem, was Rohloff normalerweise zulassen. 
http://ritzelrechner.de/?GR=RLSH&KB=35&RZ=17&UF=2309&TF=90&SL=2.6&UN=KMH 
In der Speedhub sind Kuppelbolzen aus Nylon(?), die bei Überlast abscheren sollen, um das Getriebe zu schützen.

Nebenbei...Wenn der Mechaniker beim Umschrauben der Komponenten aus Zeitgründen schlampt, ist es egal, ob dort Idworx auf dem Rahmen drauf steht. Tretlager und Steuersatz wollen z.Bsp. auch sorgfältig montiert werden, wenn sie lange halten sollen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> An alle, die meinen, der Rahmen wird wieder dort brechen:
> 
> 
> Der Riss ist genau dort, wo die Bremsausfnahme angeschweißt wurde. Es ist also durchaus denkbar, dass es einige fehlerhafte Rahmen gab, bei denen Vorgaben beim Schweißen nicht eingehalten wurden. Da wir alle nicht ins Rohr hinein sehen können, wissen wir nicht, ob hier belastungsgerecht konstruiert wurde. Zunächst würde ich aber mal davon ausgehen, die Firma ist schließlich keine Hinterhof-Klitsche.
> Ich wäre also erstmal optimistisch, dass es nun u.U. hält. Erst, wenn es wieder bricht, kann man annehmen, dass wohl ein Konstruktionsfehler vorliegt.


Aber ein 29" Rahmen ist auch für die Firma Neuland...das sind komplett andere Hebelverhältnisse als bei kleineren Rahmen. 
Dazu kommt noch die etwas höhere Belastung durch den Fahrer und die ungünstige Untersetzung im Antrieb. 

Ich wäre da nicht so optimistisch.


----------



## mueslimann (27. Mai 2015)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Auf den ersten Blick stimme ich den Kritikern hier zu, die Konstruktion wirkt beim vorhandenen Systemgewicht filigran. Nur kann ich nicht in die Rohre hinein sehen. Wenn idworx ähnlich vorgeht wie andere mittelgroße bis größere Hersteller, wird der Rahmen nicht am Reißbrett und mit dem Rechenschieber konstruiert worden sein, sondern in einem der üblichen CAD Programme mit anschließender numerischer Belastungsanalyse (z.B. FEM). Der Software ist es dann egal, welche Parameter man eingibt. "Erfahrung" ist da nicht so wichtig. Außerdem stimme ich nicht zu, dass 29er nun "Neuland" wären. Reiseräder sind seit jeher 28" und wie bekannt, ist der Felgendurchmesser identisch, die paar mm, die bei einem 29er wegen des dickeren Reifens zusammen kommen sind fast egal. 
Wobei das Wort "Neuland" von einer recht bekannten Person schon in ähnlich "neuländlichem" Kontext benutzt wurde, wenn es so gemeint ist, ok


----------



## raedariusvector (27. Mai 2015)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das Übersetzungsverhältnis bei der Rohloff spielt mit eine Rolle. Die verbaute 35/17 KB/Ritzelübersetzung sind eigentlich außerhalb von dem, was Rohloff normalerweise zulassen.
> http://ritzelrechner.de/?GR=RLSH&KB=35&RZ=17&UF=2309&TF=90&SL=2.6&UN=KMH
> In der Speedhub sind Kuppelbolzen aus Nylon(?), die bei Überlast abscheren sollen, um das Getriebe zu schützen.
> 
> Nebenbei...Wenn der Mechaniker beim Umschrauben der Komponenten aus Zeitgründen schlampt, ist es egal, ob dort Idworx auf dem Rahmen drauf steht. Tretlager und Steuersatz wollen z.Bsp. auch sorgfältig montiert werden, wenn sie lange halten sollen.



Ihr macht mir echt Mut. 

Vielleicht fahre ich ab heute lieber mit voller downhill-Ausrüstung, dann passiert mir nix, wenn die Karre zusammenbricht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2015)

Mach Dir erstmal keinen Kopf 

Gerade gesehen : 


> *Primärübersetzungen für idworx Trekkingbikes und Mountainbikes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link dazu: http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (28. Mai 2015)

Gestern habe ich das Rad ja abgeholt.

Und was meint Ihr, ist das Rad in dem Zustand, wie ich es hingebracht habe, nur ohne Rahmenbruch??

Nein ist es nicht. Es sind 3 Mängel am Rad.
1.)
Als ich nach Hause gefahren bin, wäre ich fast von der Karre gefallen. Ich habe nämlich wie gewohnt geschalten, bei der Rohloff hat man ja diesen Drehgriff zum schalten, und ZACK trette ich voll ins Leere. *Warum?
*
Weil der 1. Gang jetzt der 14. Gang ist und der 14. Gang ist der 1. Gang. Schaltzüge wurden falsch herum eingebaut.
2.)
Mein Tacho geht auch nicht mehr, er hat immerhin auch 20€ gekostet. 
3.)
An der Bremse hinten fehlt die Abdeckung für die Entlüfterschraube.

Und ich habe hinten wieder die originalen Ice-Tech-Sintermetallbelag-Beläge drin.
Eine Woche bevor der Rahmen gebrochen ist, habe ich die abgenutzen Beläge hinten durch organische Beläge ersetzt.
Da Sintermetall sehr auf die Bremsscheiben geht.

Warum ich auf einmal wieder die originalen drin habe, weiß ich nicht.

*Wegen den Kräften der Rohloffschaltung.* Es gibt einen "Vertrag"(weiß nicht, wie ich es sonst nennen soll), zwischen Rohloff und Idworx, dass auch Fahrer, die über 100kg wiegen, vorne das 35er und hinten das 17er Ritzel fahren dürfen.
Diese Fahrer haben also auch die volle Garantie.
Dieses Schreiben liegt Lucky Bike vor und ich soll es bald bekommen.

Das mit den 3 neuen Mängeln ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich.

Das zeigt aber doch, dass die Mechaniker bei Lucky Bike unter einem extremen Zeitdruck stehen, wenn solche Fehler passieren.


----------



## pndrev (28. Mai 2015)

Zu 2) Wenn das der typische 20€ "Tacho" mit einem Magnet als Sensor ist, dann ist nur der Sensor verdreht. DAS passiert dauernd, da kann man nicht von Mangel sprechen. Wenn was anderes defekt sein sollte, dann schon. 

3) Würde ich sofort reklamieren, eine offene Entlüftungsöffnung wäre... schlecht?


----------



## Synapse (28. Mai 2015)

Naja - das mit dem "Schaltzug-verkehrtrum-einbauen" klingt schon sehr typisch nach Lucky Bike. 

Trotzdem bitte ein bisschen Verständnis für den armen Mechaniker haben: Ist halt Frühling/Sommeranfang und die Bude brummt...
Als einziger Mechaniker möchte ich da nicht in der Bude sein.

Um es trotzdem nochmal zu sagen (und dir ein bisschen Hoffnung zu machen): Das Bike das du gekauft hast ist super, und du wirst daran noch viel Freude haben !!!


----------



## ragazza (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Raedariusvektor,
du hast doch- wie du schreibst, LKW-Mechaniker gelernt. Klar ist ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen einem 40-Tonner und einem Hardtail. Aber grundlegende mechanische Begriffe wie Buchsen aus - und einpressen, Lagerspiel einstellen, Züge montieren, Schrauben fachgerecht festziehen sollten dir da schon geläufig sein. Mach dich von den Werkstätten auf Dauer unabhängig und schraub selber. Viele Antworten findest du bei Onkel Google oder sogar sehr detailiert bei Youtube. So kannst du, fernab vom Zeitdruck des gestressten Profimechanikers, dein Rad in Ruhe und mit Sorgfalt warten und reparieren. Langfristig hast du so mehr Freude und bist flexibel,  bist dank schneller Ersatzteilversorgung auch nach zwei Tagen wieder am Rad. Viel Spaß


----------



## raedariusvector (29. Mai 2015)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Raedariusvektor,
> du hast doch- wie du schreibst, LKW-Mechaniker gelernt. Klar ist ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen einem 40-Tonner und einem Hardtail. Aber grundlegende mechanische Begriffe wie Buchsen aus - und einpressen, Lagerspiel einstellen, Züge montieren, Schrauben fachgerecht festziehen sollten dir da schon geläufig sein. Mach dich von den Werkstätten auf Dauer unabhängig und schraub selber. Viele Antworten findest du bei Onkel Google oder sogar sehr detailiert bei Youtube. So kannst du, fernab vom Zeitdruck des gestressten Profimechanikers, dein Rad in Ruhe und mit Sorgfalt warten und reparieren. Langfristig hast du so mehr Freude und bist flexibel,  bist dank schneller Ersatzteilversorgung auch nach zwei Tagen wieder am Rad. Viel Spaß



Ersatzteile kaufe ich eh nicht bei Lucky Bike, die sind echt teuer dort.
Die Bremsen habe ich ja schon alleine gemacht.

Bremsscheiben wechseln wird sicher aufwendiger sein.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (29. Mai 2015)

Ick sach ma, das sollte alles ein Klacks für dich als Mechaniker sein!


----------



## pndrev (29. Mai 2015)

Sogar ich mit null Schrauberbegabung und zwei linken Daumen habe es wiederholt geschafft, einen Dämpfer einzubauen. Dann schaffst du sowas erst recht!


----------



## mueslimann (29. Mai 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> (...)
> Bremsscheiben wechseln wird sicher aufwendiger sein.


Das ist das einfachste beim Tausch/Anbau einer Bremse. Mit Centerlock sogar idiotensicher, mit 6 Loch Befestigung bekommt das auch jeder hin, der einen Hammer richtig rum halten kann (Drehmomentschlüssel wäre aber nicht verkehrt).


----------



## Geht_nicht (29. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> 3) Würde ich sofort reklamieren, eine offene Entlüftungsöffnung wäre... schlecht?



Was genau soll da das Problem sein? Die Kappen für die Entlüftungsnippel der Shimanobremsen gibt es nach Aussage mehrerer Händler nicht als Ersatzteil. Da die Teile gelegentlich verloren gehen, dürften viele Biker mit Shimanobremse ohne diese Kappen rumfahren. Muss man nur beim entlüften kein Öl von unten nach oben drücken und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (29. Mai 2015)

nunja, sowas sollte einfach nicht passieren, würde da auch nachfragen warum das nicht mehr dran ist.

wenns halt doch passiert könnte man ja was sagen oder en vermerk auf die rechnung machen und eine lösung anbieten. 

es passen sicherlich auch welche von anderen bremsen, hayes z.b.


----------



## pndrev (29. Mai 2015)

Geht_nicht schrieb:


> Was genau soll da das Problem sein? Die Kappen für die Entlüftungsnippel der Shimanobremsen gibt es nach Aussage mehrerer Händler nicht als Ersatzteil. Da die Teile gelegentlich verloren gehen, dürften viele Biker mit Shimanobremse ohne diese Kappen rumfahren. Muss man nur beim entlüften kein Öl von unten nach oben drücken und gut ist.



Ach, die _Abdeckung_ für die Schraube fehlt. Sorry, hatte mich verlesen, ich dachte die ganze Schraube ist nicht drin. Meine Avids haben halt nur die Schraube.


----------



## pillepalle127 (29. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ach, die _Abdeckung_ für die Schraube fehlt. Sorry, hatte mich verlesen, ich dachte die ganze Schraube ist nicht drin. Meine Avids haben halt nur die Schraube.


----------



## Peter Lang (29. Mai 2015)

Geht_nicht schrieb:


> Was genau soll da das Problem sein? Die Kappen für die Entlüftungsnippel der Shimanobremsen gibt es nach Aussage mehrerer Händler nicht als Ersatzteil. Da die Teile gelegentlich verloren gehen, dürften viele Biker mit Shimanobremse ohne diese Kappen rumfahren. Muss man nur beim entlüften kein Öl von unten nach oben drücken und gut ist.


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Verschluss-fuer-Entlueftungsschraube-p39677/


----------



## bastea82 (30. Mai 2015)

@raedariusvector 
Kann es sein dass du unter Punkt 1 vllt ein wenig übertreibst? Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen wie man da vom Rad fallen soll? Man merkt doch in welchem Gang man fährt? 
Zu Punkt 2, möglich das der Magnet verdreht ist wie schon angemerkt wurde. Kommt in dieser Preisklasse ständig vor. Oder der Empfänger an der Gabel ist verdreht. Ist nicht mehr als ein Handgriff. Wenn der Tacho insgesamt kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich gibt, auch Batterien halten nicht ewig.
Die Abdeckkappen, Punkt 3, verliert man gerne mal, kosten auch nicht die Welt. Kann ja auch sein dass die schon vorher nicht mehr dran war? Zu den Belägen kann ich nix sagen.

Nachbessern lassen oder Rechnungsbetrag mindern, sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## raedariusvector (2. Juni 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> @raedariusvector
> Kann es sein dass du unter Punkt 1 vllt ein wenig übertreibst? Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen wie man da vom Rad fallen soll? Man merkt doch in welchem Gang man fährt?
> Zu Punkt 2, möglich das der Magnet verdreht ist wie schon angemerkt wurde. Kommt in dieser Preisklasse ständig vor. Oder der Empfänger an der Gabel ist verdreht. Ist nicht mehr als ein Handgriff. Wenn der Tacho insgesamt kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich gibt, auch Batterien halten nicht ewig.
> Die Abdeckkappen, Punkt 3, verliert man gerne mal, kosten auch nicht die Welt. Kann ja auch sein dass die schon vorher nicht mehr dran war? Zu den Belägen kann ich nix sagen.
> ...



Also wenn man nicht daran denkt und auf die 14 dreht und dann tritt man richtig rein, es ist aber der 1. Gang drin, dann kommt man schon ins schauckeln.

Ähnlich beim Auto, wenn man aus dem 4. Gang in den 1. Gang schaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Juni 2015)

Die Schaltzüge/hüllen für die Rohloff-Nabe sind bei Idworx zwar nicht im Rahmen drin verlegt, aber gehen mA durch geschlossene Ösen am Rahmen durch.  Also "mal fix auf den neuen Rahmen umschrauben" ist da nicht; da müssen eben erst die alten Schaltzüge demontiert werden, damit man die Hüllen aus den Rahmenösen bekommt.
Kann schon sein, daß der Mechaniker in der Eile und im Dös´ dort getrieft hat.
Die Anzeige am Schaltgriff sollte doch bitte mit dem übereinstimmen, was in der Nabe geschaltet ist; d.h. wenn am Schaltgriff der 11. Gang eingelegt ist, dann sollte doch auch in der Speedhub der Direktgang (eben der 11. ) eingelegt sein.

Im Prinzip kein großes Problem; mit 2 neuen Schaltzügen, Werkzeug und der Anleitung von Rohloff sollte das in 10 min erledigt sein.


----------



## raedariusvector (4. Juni 2015)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Schaltzüge/hüllen für die Rohloff-Nabe sind bei Idworx zwar nicht im Rahmen drin verlegt, aber gehen mA durch geschlossene Ösen am Rahmen durch.  Also "mal fix auf den neuen Rahmen umschrauben" ist da nicht; da müssen eben erst die alten Schaltzüge demontiert werden, damit man die Hüllen aus den Rahmenösen bekommt.
> Kann schon sein, daß der Mechaniker in der Eile und im Dös´ dort getrieft hat.
> Die Anzeige am Schaltgriff sollte doch bitte mit dem übereinstimmen, was in der Nabe geschaltet ist; d.h. wenn am Schaltgriff der 11. Gang eingelegt ist, dann sollte doch auch in der Speedhub der Direktgang (eben der 11. ) eingelegt sein.
> 
> Im Prinzip kein großes Problem; mit 2 neuen Schaltzügen, Werkzeug und der Anleitung von Rohloff sollte das in 10 min erledigt sein.



Also der Mechaniker hat zu mir gesagt, dass der Einbau der neuen Schaltzüge, lange dauert.


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also der Mechaniker hat zu mir gesagt, dass der Einbau der neuen Schaltzüge, lange dauert.


Schon möglich, daß er das gesagt hat....würde sicher jeder machen, der "unnötige Arbeit" die kein Geld einbringt, vermeiden möchte... 

Es ist auch mit ne Übungssache. Länger als 20 minuten sollte er trotzdem nicht brauchen, auch wenn er da mal kurz in die Anleitung schauen muß... Neue Zughüllen müssen ja keine zugeschnitten werden, da die alten noch in Ordnung sein sollten.
Es müssen in diesem Falle ja nur nur neue Schaltzüge eingebaut und abgelängt/montiert werden.
Wie es geht, steht hier unter Punkt 7.3 >>>  http://www.rohloff.de/fileadmin/user_upload/2_Montage_2015_03_web_de.pdf
(Handbuch zur Speedhub mit Montageanleitung)
Man kann das mit Inbusschlüssel und Seitenschneider auch selber machen. Dank der Anleitung sollte es kein großes Problem sein.

edit meint: Wichtig ist, die Drehrichtung und den 11.Gang zu beachten.


----------



## bastea82 (4. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also wenn man nicht daran denkt und auf die 14 dreht und dann tritt man richtig rein, es ist aber der 1. Gang drin, dann kommt man schon ins schauckeln.
> 
> Ähnlich beim Auto, wenn man aus dem 4. Gang in den 1. Gang schaltet.



Die Folgen sind mir durchaus klar, aber mir erschließt sich einfach nicht das warum. Weder beim Fahrrad, noch beim Auto. Die Gänge sind doch entweder extrem leicht oder extrem schwer? Ich sehe den Sinn in der Schaltweise nicht.


----------



## pndrev (4. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also der Mechaniker hat zu mir gesagt, dass der Einbau der neuen Schaltzüge, lange dauert.




Das ist sein Problem... Hätte er's halt gleich richtig gemacht...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also wenn man nicht daran denkt und auf die 14 dreht und dann tritt man richtig rein, es ist aber der 1. Gang drin, dann kommt man schon ins schauckeln.
> Ähnlich beim Auto, wenn man aus dem 4. Gang in den 1. Gang schaltet.



Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, man möge mich ja berichtigen, ist korrektes Schalten bei jedem Planetengetriebe oder Getrieben im allgemeinen immer angebracht. Also bestenfalls soviel Zeit lassen, um halbwegs sauber die Gänge durchschalten zu können.

Mit keinem Getriebe was ich kenne sollte man vom 4. in den 1. schalten, oder?
Verkehrt rum einbauen schalten ist natürlich kagge, aber auch beim Auto gilt, bei LKW erst recht, sauber kuppeln, schalten, einkuppeln.

Wenn das jetzt bei der super neuen Rohloff Sache da nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann klärt mich bitte mal auf.
Danke.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2015)

Bei der Rohloff kann man ohne Schaden anzurichten, vom 1. in den 14. Gang oder umgekehrt schalten. Allerdings ohne Druck auf den Pedalen. 
Hier in diesem Fall ist es nur so das die Schaltzüge vertauscht wurden, d.h. die Ganganzeige am Drehgriff zeigt 1 ist aber 14, wenn ich richtig gelesen hab.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei der Rohloff kann man ohne Schaden anzurichten, vom 1. in den 14. Gang oder umgekehrt schalten. Allerdings ohne Druck auf den Pedalen.



Ja, ich weiß, geklingelt hat es in meinen Augen eben, als ich las


raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also wenn man nicht daran denkt und auf die 14 dreht und dann tritt man richtig rein(...)



Aber keine Kritik am TE ( dessen Name sehr schwer für mich unter die Mütze zu bekommen ist  ), ist immer kacke, wenn man mit so nem Kauf mal Pech hat und das dann zur Serie wird.
Sowas erlebt jeder ja mal irgendwann. Durchhalten ist die Devise.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2015)

Das wird dann nur noch getopt, wenn das endlich perfekte Rad aus dem Keller geklaut wird und die Versicherung nicht zahlt. 
Aber auch da muss es weiter gehen. 

Ich bin ja mittlerweile ein Alles-Selber-Schrauber und dank Forum auch nicht mehr allein auf weiter Flur. 

Außerdem geht der Trend zum Dritt- oder Viertrad... da ist es nicht so dramatisch wenn Eins mal nicht läuft wie es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das wird dann nur noch getopt, wenn das endlich perfekte Rad aus dem Keller geklaut wird und die Versicherung nicht zahlt.


 hier! Was habe ich mich geärgert. Und wenn es die Kiste dann nicht mal mehr zum kaufen gibt, weil von 2009 und der Nachfolger ist Shit und die anderen Marken sind auch Shit.....

Ansonsten sage ich zu allem was Du sagst ja. Mach ich sonst nie.
Aber selbst mit verschiedenen Rädern, wenn das Starrbike weg ist, also mal kein ordentliches an der Hand grad, da gibts auch keinen Ersatz.


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Juni 2015)

@raedariusvector :  Du kommst möglicherweise am einfachsten, wenn Du Dir von diesem Laden(immerhin sogar ein sogenannter Premium-Händler dieser Marke!)kostenlos 4 Schaltzüge geben lässt und den Umbau selber erledigst. 
4 Schaltzüge für den Fall, daß es beim ersten Versuch nicht klappt.

Die Anleitung von Rohloff sollte anschaulich genug sein.


----------



## garbel (5. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht überseh ich ja was, aber du hast doch externe Schaltbox: Schaltbox ab, Schaltbox aufschrauben. Madenschrauben Lösen, Züge aus der Box ziehen. Dann obere Außenhülle nach unten und untere Außenhülle nach oben, Züge wieder einfädeln, um die Rolle wickeln, Rolle rein. Nabe in den 1. (14.) Gang schalten, Drehgriff in die gleiche Stellung, Schaltbox aufstecken, fertig.


----------



## raedariusvector (9. Juni 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Vielleicht überseh ich ja was, aber du hast doch externe Schaltbox: Schaltbox ab, Schaltbox aufschrauben. Madenschrauben Lösen, Züge aus der Box ziehen. Dann obere Außenhülle nach unten und untere Außenhülle nach oben, Züge wieder einfädeln, um die Rolle wickeln, Rolle rein. Nabe in den 1. (14.) Gang schalten, Drehgriff in die gleiche Stellung, Schaltbox aufstecken, fertig.



Also es wurden für den Neueinbau der Schaltzüge extra Teile bestellt.
Angeblich dauert das richtige Einbauen lange.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (9. Juni 2015)

Alder Schwede, was bin ich froh ne Kettenschaltung zu haben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2015)

Naja, mit der kann's auch Ärger geben. Selberschrauben ist das Entscheidende, was einem schnell wieder Mobilität garantiert.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Also es wurden für den Neueinbau der Schaltzüge extra Teile bestellt.
> Angeblich dauert das richtige Einbauen lange.


So richtig Lust dich selber mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen hast du offensichtlich nicht. 
Dann wird dich der Laden vermutlich auch weiterhin an der Nase herumführen …

Zwei normale Schaltzüge, das Handbuch zur Rohloff und eine halbe Stunde Zeit, dann ist die Sache erledigt. Aber das wurde ja oben bereits geschrieben.


----------



## ragazza (10. Juni 2015)

ich bin hier jetzt mal raus, die Intention des TE ist mir nocht mehr ganz klar


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (11. Juni 2015)

Vor allem verstehe ich nicht, wo das Problem für einen LKW-Mechaniker ist, mal selbst Hand anzulegen. Natürlich ist erstmal der Bikeladen in der Pflicht, aber grundsätzlich sollte man anhand der Anleitung den Aufwand  abschätzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brera19 (11. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht musser auf arbeit nur räder wechseln


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Termin für ne Rohloffschaltung einstellen zu lassen dauert länger als nen Termin beim Facharzt. Und das ist in Deutschland schon ne Katastrophe.

Ob er es einstellen kann, will, nicht will, oder was auch immer, erst teuer verkaufen und dann hängen lassen wenn es nicht geht ist doch einfach scheisä.


----------



## raedariusvector (11. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe momentan nicht ein, etwas selber zu machen, weil das ja alles noch Mängel vom Rahmenwechsel sind.

Es ist sicher nachvollziehbar, dass ich das Bike in dem Zustand zurück haben will, wie ich es in den Laden gebracht habe, nur mit ganzen Rahmen.

Dann kann es ja nicht sein, dass der Rahmen zwar gewechselt wurde, aber das dann 4 neue Mängel am Rad sind.

Ein Mangel ist z.B., dass der Sicherungssplint bei den Bremsbelägen fehlt. *Bremse braucht man ja nicht. * So was darf nicht passieren!

Warum soll ich da die Arbeit der Mechaniker machen?

Wenn es dann wieder Mängelfrei ist, werde ich so viel wie möglich selber machen.

*Wie z.B. Luft aufpumpen oder Reifen sauber machen. *


----------



## raedariusvector (11. Juni 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Die Folgen sind mir durchaus klar, aber mir erschließt sich einfach nicht das warum. Weder beim Fahrrad, noch beim Auto. Die Gänge sind doch entweder extrem leicht oder extrem schwer? Ich sehe den Sinn in der Schaltweise nicht.



Beispiel:
Als ich von Lucky Bike zurückgefahren bin, bin ich an eine Ampel gefahren und hatte so ca. den 7. oder 8. Gang drin.

Dann ging die Ampel auf grün und ich gab Gas. Da ich mich im 7. bzw. im 8. Gang nicht tottrampeln will, habe ich in die 14 geschalten.

Aber der 14. Gang ist der 1. Gang. Und da ich ca. 20 bis 25km/h drauf hatte, habe ich dann heftig ins Leere getreten.

Das passiert mit jetzt auch noch, wenn ich aus dem Wald komme und auf der Strasse schneller fahren will und dann wie gewohnt z.B. in den 12. schalte, was aber nun leider der 3. Gang ist.

*Man denkt ja nicht jede Sekunde daran, dass die Mechaniker Scheiße gebaut haben.*


----------



## bastea82 (11. Juni 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Als ich von Lucky Bike zurückgefahren bin, bin ich an eine Ampel gefahren und hatte so ca. den 7. oder 8. Gang drin.
> 
> Dann ging die Ampel auf grün und ich gab Gas. Da ich mich im 7. bzw. im 8. Gang nicht tottrampeln will, habe ich in die 14 geschalten.
> ...



Tut mir leid, kann ich trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen.
Bei ner 35/17 Übersetzung musst du aber für 22 Km/h ganz ordentlich schnell treten, d.h. ne Frequenz von >120 haben. Und dann willst du mir allen ernstes erkären du überspringst alle restlichen Gänge um in den höchsten zu schalten? 

Bau die Züge doch eben um. So schwer kann das doch wohl nicht sein, für dich als Mechaniker noch weniger. Ich unterstelle dir einfach mal ein gewisses Maß handwerkliches Geschick.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich mir das hier alles so durchgelesen habe stellen sich mir einge Fragen: Was um alles in der Welt rechtfertigt einen so hohen Preis für dieses eher mittelmäßig ausgerüstete Rad, von Speedhub und Gabel mal abgesehen. 
Warum fehlen die hier von allen zu Recht angesprochenen Drehmomentstützen oder eine entsprechende Ausbildung des Rahmens. Ein Laie mag das nicht immer wissen, der Hersteller muss das wissen und der Händler sollte es wissen. Wenn nicht sollten die beiden Letzteren vielleicht besser Kartoffeln schälen gehen. Auf jeden Fall sollte der Hersteller umgehend reagieren und ich als Händler hätte das Rad spätestens nach dem zweiten Bruch aus dem Sortiment genommen. Das sind ganz klar Belastungsbrüche aufgrund inkorrekter Krafteinleitung. 
Wenn ich als Händler einen solchen Fall hätte und so reagiere wie offensichtlich beim TE, würde der mich als Kunde nie wieder sehen und das bekäme er von mir auch gesagt. 
Und jetzt an den TE: Aufgrund langjähriger Erfahrungen mit sogenannten Spezialisten, Experten und Werkstätten jedweder Art gehe ich im Grundsatz davon aus meinen Kram selbst zu erledigen. Das kann ich sicher nicht in allen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens, aber in vielen. Und das Rad gehört dazu. Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk und wer nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat, der kann das auch. Trau dich.

Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (1. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!!! Jetzt bin ich aber etwas sehr erschrocken. Bin über die Suche nach dem Stichwort "Idworx" auf dieses Thema hier gestoßen. Ich fahre seit dem Jahr 2010 aktuell bereits mein drittes Idworx Bike (Easy Rohler, dann RnR in RH 51 und nun quasi das selbe RnR mit großem Rahmen wie das hier besprochene Problemrad). 

Ich bin auch ein stabiles Kerlchen (ü120kg) und hatte bis dato noch nie irgendwelche Problem mit Idworx-Bikes. Im Gegenteil: ich bin wegen diversen Problemen mit anderen Herstellern auf Idworx aufmerksam geworden!!! 

Und ich benutze mein aktuelles Idworx RnR des Öfteren zusätzlich noch als "Familienkutsche" mittels Römer Kindersitz UND Burley Anhänger am Heck. Alles kein Problem. Auch nicht mit der sehr kleinen Übersetzung der Rohloff. Diese kommt mir mit meinen vielen Pfunden gerade an wirklich krassen Steigungen immer sehr zu Gute!!! 

Jetzt bin ich trotz allem aber etwas verunsichert: so wie der Verfasser dieses Themas schreibt wäre da ein Problem mit diversen Rahmen seitens Idworx bekannt?! Wenn dem so wäre müsste man(n) doch mal bei Idworx nachfragen ob pauschal alle Rahmen des Jahrgangs 2014 betroffen sein könnten oder ob evtl. seitens Idworx eine Eingrenzung anhand der Rahmennummer getroffen werden kann...

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand der Dinge in diesem Fall??? Und besteht die Möglichkeit dieses Schreiben seitens Rohloff und Idworx bzgl. der offiziellen Freigabe der kleinsten Übersetzung auch für Fahrer ü100kg zu bekommen? 

Besten Dank im Voraus und weiterhin allen eine schönen Abend!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!!! Jetzt bin ich aber etwas sehr erschrocken. Bin über die Suche nach dem Stichwort "Idworx" auf dieses Thema hier gestoßen. Ich fahre seit dem Jahr 2010 aktuell bereits mein drittes Idworx Bike (Easy Rohler, dann RnR in RH 51 und nun quasi das selbe RnR mit großem Rahmen wie das hier besprochene Problemrad).
> 
> Ich bin auch ein stabiles Kerlchen (ü120kg) und hatte bis dato noch nie irgendwelche Problem mit Idworx-Bikes. Im Gegenteil: ich bin wegen diversen Problemen mit anderen Herstellern auf Idworx aufmerksam geworden!!!
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
das ist vermutlich nur ein Problem am 29" Rahmen.


----------



## Remedy8 (4. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist vermutlich nur ein Problem am 29" Rahmen.



Ich fahre auch das 29er RnR! Deshalb bin ich ja nun so verunsichert :-(


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2015)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch das 29er RnR! Deshalb bin ich ja nun so verunsichert :-(


Ist an deinem Rad eine Scheibenbremse?... ohne fehlt dann diese Belastung


----------



## Remedy8 (5. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist an deinem Rad eine Scheibenbremse?... ohne fehlt dann diese Belastung


Natürlich ist an meinem Rad eine Scheibenbremse. Wie gesagt: ich fahre das selbe Rad wie das hier beschriebene mit gerissener Kettenstrebe!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2015)

Aja, 
ich hab das RnR als Rennrad
 gedeutet.


----------



## Remedy8 (5. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aja,
> ich hab das RnR als Rennrad
> gedeutet.


Sorry für die Verwirrung! RnR = Rock'n'Rohler  
Ein tolles Rad!!! Und ich will den Teufel nicht beschwören, aber etwas seltsam ist die Story hier schon! :-(


----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. Juli 2015)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> (...) etwas seltsam ist die Story hier schon! :-(



Und irgendwie unkonkret, geht auch nicht weiter hier. Kein Pragmatismus zu sehen, oder sind wir schon weitergekommen?
Jedenfalls würd ich einfach mal weiter fahren und fertig. Kaputt gehen kann immer, zu jeder Zeit und bei jeder Marke was.

Wenn ne Kettenstrebe mal reißt ist das Gute daran, dass man sich nicht unbedingt damit voll aufs Maul packt, man eiert eher so aus.
Hatte ich schon und war nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache gesund bleiben.


----------



## OnTheFly (6. Juli 2015)

Eine Bemerkung am Rande... bei beiden hier gezeigten Rädern ist eine 160er Scheibe am Hinterrad montiert. Bei über 120kg Fahrergewicht!!! 
Finde ich, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, etwas optimistisch wenn man damit auch den kleinsten Berg runterfährt.

Zum Thema: der TE hat sich nicht immer klar ausgedrückt aber man darf doch einen vernünftigen Rahmentausch erwarten und zwar ohne dass man selber Hand anlegen muss. Nur dedhalb gehe ich auch zum Fachhändler um die Ecke. 

Gruß,
OTF


----------



## bastea82 (6. Juli 2015)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Eine Bemerkung am Rande... bei beiden hier gezeigten Rädern ist eine 160er Scheibe am Hinterrad montiert. Bei über 120kg Fahrergewicht!!!
> Finde ich, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, etwas optimistisch wenn man damit auch den kleinsten Berg runterfährt.
> 
> Zum Thema: der TE hat sich nicht immer klar ausgedrückt aber man darf doch einen vernünftigen Rahmentausch erwarten und zwar ohne dass man selber Hand anlegen muss. Nur dedhalb gehe ich auch zum Fachhändler um die Ecke.
> ...



Vllt darf keine Scheibe >160 verbaut werden. Aber recht hast du schon, ein wenig mehr Reserve dürfte es bei der Masse schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!!! Jetzt bin ich aber etwas sehr erschrocken. Bin über die Suche nach dem Stichwort "Idworx" auf dieses Thema hier gestoßen. Ich fahre seit dem Jahr 2010 aktuell bereits mein drittes Idworx Bike (Easy Rohler, dann RnR in RH 51 und nun quasi das selbe RnR mit großem Rahmen wie das hier besprochene Problemrad).
> 
> Ich bin auch ein stabiles Kerlchen (ü120kg) und hatte bis dato noch nie irgendwelche Problem mit Idworx-Bikes. Im Gegenteil: ich bin wegen diversen Problemen mit anderen Herstellern auf Idworx aufmerksam geworden!!!
> 
> ...



Was zu meinem Körperbau:

Ich mache seit 1998 Bodybuilding und mein Gewicht schwankt zwischen 116 bis 121kg.
Groß bin ich 207.
Wenn ich fahrfertig bin, dann wiegt die Kleidung vielleicht 2kg. Der Rucksack wiegt maximal 10kg.


Nachdem ich den neuen Rahmen bekommen habe, habe ich hauptsächlich Fahrtechnikübungen gemacht, wie
- stop and go
- aus der Fahrt anhalten stehenbleiben und nicht umfallen
- Hinterrad versetzen

So richtig im Wald gefahren bin ich in dieser Zeit nicht.

Vom 01.07 bis 14.07 bin ich gar nicht gefahren, wegen Urlaub.

Am 14.07. Abends und am 15.07. bin ich zum Sportstudio gefahren.

Am 15.07.2015 habe ich dann den erneuten Bruch im Rahmen gesehen.

Dieser Bruch muss am 15. oder 14. passiert sein, denn vor meinem Urlaub war da kein Bruch.

Hier paar Bilder:


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist an meinem Rad eine Scheibenbremse. Wie gesagt: ich fahre das selbe Rad wie das hier beschriebene mit gerissener Kettenstrebe!!!



Darf ich mal fragen, wie viel Du wiegst, ich meine fahrfertig?

Und was machst Du alles mit dem Rad?

Danke!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dieser Bruch kommt nur teilweise durch die Bremsmomente, die Hauptursache ist die verbaute Rohloff.
> Das auftretende Abstützmoment ist zu stark für den Rahmen, ist dieser für die Rohloff ausgelegt?
> Das wird bei einem neuen, gleich konstruierten Rahmen wieder passieren, sei den es wird die lange Momentabstützung von Rohloff verwendet.
> Die Hebelkraft an der Stelle ist durch die Bremse in die eine Richtung und dann durch die Rohloff in die andere Richtung zu groß.
> ...


Die Beanspruchung ist für diesen 29" Rahmen ohne abstützen des Ausfallendendreiecks zu hoch... das hatte ich schon geschrieben 

Da gibt es welche, die das auch nachrechnen können.


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Beanspruchung ist für diesen 29" Rahmen ohne abstützen des Ausfallendendreiecks zu hoch... das hatte ich schon geschrieben
> 
> Da gibt es welche, die das auch nachrechnen können.



Idworx will das aber irgendwie nicht wahr haben.

Welchen Sinn macht dass denn für Idworx, wenn der 3. Rahmen auch wieder bricht?

Die hätten ja schon lange sagen können; "Ok, wir nehmen es zurück."


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Rahmen wieder gewechselt wird und er bricht mir wieder, aber während ich im Wald bin.

Und wenn ich nun mit so einem Riss mich auf einem Waldweg bergab bei 40 bis über 50km/h hinlege.

*Wer bezahlt dann die evtl. Querschnittslähmung o.ä. oder Schlimmeres?*

Mit der Vorgeschichte, hätte LuckyBike doch ein richtiges Problem oder?

Den Idworx ist ja nur der Lieferant von LuckyBike, LuckyBike muss die Kunden perfekt beraten!

Ich wurde je eher verraten und verbraten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Ich denke einmal muss man dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit zum nachbessern geben. 
Die Chance haben sie gehabt, also Geld zurück oder ein überarbeiteter Rahmen. 
Nur hast du erstmal kein Rad zum fahren. 
Da wirst du nochmal verhandeln müssen. 

PS: Du bist zu stark für das Rad.


----------



## raedariusvector (20. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke einmal muss man dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit zum nachbessern geben.
> Die Chance haben sie gehabt, also Geld zurück oder ein überarbeiteter Rahmen.
> Nur hast du erstmal kein Rad zum fahren.
> Da wirst du nochmal verhandeln müssen.
> ...



Morgen soll ich nochmal bei Idworx anrufen, weil die Berechnungen anstellen wollen.

Ich werde denen auch mal sagen, was ich im Studio mit den Beinen für Gewichte bewege.
z.B. Beinpresse hatte ich schon 540 kg drauf. 300kg sind fast nix für mich.

Und man sieht es mir aber auch an, und das kann auch der Verkäufer bei LuckyBike nicht abstreiten.


----------



## memphis35 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich  habe ihn gefunden


----------



## raedariusvector (21. Juli 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich  habe ihn gefunden



So Beine hätte ich gern. Der drückt sicher 800kg an der Beinpresse.

Was fährt er für ein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. Juli 2015)

Surly Moonlander....


----------



## hometrails (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Rahmen wieder gewechselt wird und er bricht mir wieder, aber während ich im Wald bin.
> 
> Und wenn ich nun mit so einem Riss mich auf einem Waldweg bergab bei 40 bis über 50km/h hinlege.
> 
> ...


Ja genau. Armer Verbraucher. Die Händler sind immer schuld. Der Hersteller wird zum Lieferanten und gut. Ganz toll. Geh zum Anwalt wenn dir die Sache auf den Sack geht. Anders wirst du keine vollumfänglich richtigen Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2015)

Am besten der Themenstarter stellt mal ein Bild von sich neben dem bike hier rein. Damit man auf anhieb sehen kann, welcher Person, welches (völlig unzureichend stabile) Rad da verkauft wurde.

Ich denke, damit dürfte dann alles klar sein ....


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ja genau. Armer Verbraucher. Die Händler sind immer schuld. Der Hersteller wird zum Lieferanten und gut. Ganz toll. Geh zum Anwalt wenn dir die Sache auf den Sack geht. Anders wirst du keine vollumfänglich richtigen Antworten bekommen.


Du bist der Meinung mit Anwalt wird das was. 
Da hilft nur ein vernünftiges Miteinander... der Hersteller wird schon wissen was nicht passt und was zu machen ist. 
Eine Frist würde ich aber vereinbaren.


Willi777 schrieb:


> Am besten der Themenstarter stellt mal ein Bild von sich neben dem bike hier rein. Damit man auf anhieb sehen kann, welcher Person, welches (völlig unzureichend stabile) Rad da verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich denke, damit dürfte dann alles klar sein ....


Nach seiner Beschreibung konnte ich mir schon auf der ersten Seite ein Bild machen.


----------



## memphis35 (21. Juli 2015)

raedariusvector schrieb:


> So Beine hätte ich gern. Der drückt sicher 800kg an der Beinpresse.
> 
> Was fährt er für ein Bike?



Gib bei Google Robert Förstemann ein .


----------



## hometrails (21. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du bist der Meinung mit Anwalt wird das was.


Da war ein Hauch Sarkasmus dabei. Was willst du wem erzählen, der anfängt von wegen was passiert wenn...

"*Wer bezahlt dann die evtl. Querschnittslähmung o.ä. oder Schlimmeres?*
Mit der Vorgeschichte, hätte LuckyBike doch ein richtiges Problem oder?"

Er will sein Recht, nur so bekommt er es. Ob es die feine Art ist, habe ich nicht gesagt. Nur das blablabla hier im Forum führt zu nichts. Ist ja auch schön, dass der Muskelmann Tonnen drückt oder was weiß ich was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Da war ein Hauch Sarkasmus dabei. Was willst du wem erzählen, der anfängt von wegen was passiert wenn...
> 
> "*Wer bezahlt dann die evtl. Querschnittslähmung o.ä. oder Schlimmeres?*
> Mit der Vorgeschichte, hätte LuckyBike doch ein richtiges Problem oder?"
> ...


Manchmal beruhigt das Blablabla hier im Forum auch die Gemüter und es sind oft hilfreiche Hinweise und Kommentare dabei. 

Ich verstehe nur nicht, bei dem Sachverstand hier, das der Hersteller des Rahmens teilweise in Schutz genommen wird. Entweder er gibt den Rahmen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht frei, wenn es so ist hat der Verkäufer gepennt, oder er baut stabil genug. 

So wie sich das hier darstellt, lässt der Hersteller / Verkäufer den Kunden ins offne Messer laufen... wird schon gut gehen. 
Nach dem ersten Bruch dürfte auch hinreichend bekannt sein, mit was für einen Kunden man es zu tun hat. 
Er hätte nie den gleichen Rahmen nochmal bekommen dürfen.! 

Aber am Ende wird alles gut, das Jahr ist noch lang.


----------



## klmp77 (21. Juli 2015)

Komm, Wir machen nebenan weiter, sonst wird's unübersichtlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Komm, Wir machen nebenan weiter, sonst wird's unübersichtlich.


Danke für den Tipp 
...ist ja lustig, da fängt es ja genauso wie hier an, ein Teufelskreis


----------

